

Ask YC: Are the intern application results out? - forgotprevpass

Re: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.ycombinator.com&#x2F;intern-at-a-yc-company
======
katm
We're sending emails out this afternoon. You should find out whether you've
gotten to the next round by 5pm.

------
forgotprevpass
I just got this email:

Hi! Thank you for applying to intern at a YC company. We wanted to let you
know that your application has made it to the next round.

We sent your application to one or more YC companies we thought would be a
good fit for you, and who are looking for someone with your skill set.

If the company would like to interview you, you will hear back from them
within a week. Otherwise, you'll be hearing again from me.

Thanks again for applying!

\- Y Combinator Team

~~~
gramsey
And I just got this email:

Thank you for applying to intern at a YC company. Unfortunately we weren't
able to find a position for you this time.

Since it's our first time matching interns with YC companies, we're beta
testing the program with just a small number of companies. Based on the high
volume of high quality applications (over 1600) we received, we hope to expand
this program in the future. We hope you'll apply again.

Rejected again. Unfortunately I don't have the prestige of MIT, Stanford,
Harvard, or other top schools to carry my application through.

~~~
forgotprevpass
I don't think school is too important. My friend and I are from the same
school, I got to the next round, he didn't. (He's going to go work for Google
anyway, so it doesn't matter). That being said, it probably does play _some_
factor.

~~~
gramsey
What school?

------
deft
They said they'd be back by today, so I'm assuming 5pm or so. I haven't heard
back either yet.

------
djangojs
Has anyone who made it to the next round been contacted by a company yet?

I haven't :(

------
jdprgm
Are emails being sent out regardless of the decision?

